# Geo Peptides



## Merlin (Aug 29, 2018)

Is anyone familiar with Geo peptides? I have used them in the past for PCT and BAC water but its been a while.


----------



## Battletoad (Aug 30, 2018)

I used their exemestane once, but it was bullshit. I started taking a full cc of the Geo stuff every day until it was gone, and my erections got a little better. That was the extent of it's effectiveness. Steer clear. Checkout the board sponsor page, though.


----------



## atticus84 (Oct 23, 2018)

I bought Clen from them about 2 months ago. It was junk. I think I would look elsewhere.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 23, 2018)

do not go to any research company for ancils.

Unless you know 100% you will be legit shit, dont gamble, too many have been burned.


----------

